# Hi! This is Jucciz, pleased to meet you!



## Jucciz

Hi all!

I posted my first thread a couple of days ago regarding a '67 JMP and a '71 JMP. I'm a graduated music pedagogue and a freelance guitar player from Finland. I'm mostly into jazz, rock, fusion, blues and even some old school metal music. Nice to meet you all!

To make a long story short, here's what I use:
jucciz.com -> -> (PORN ALERT!)

To make a short story long - here's for all you gear geeks:

*Guitars:
*Gibson Les Paul '59 Reissue (1996)
Gibson Les Paul Bantam Elite Plus (1995)
Gibson Les Paul Elegant Silver Flow (1999)
Gibson ES-175 (1997)
Gibson ES-355 (2006)
Fender '60 Stratocaster Relic (2001)
Fender '51 Nocaster Relic (2006)
Rickenbacker 330 Fireglo (1989)
Suhr Pro Series S4 (2009)
Larrivee L-03R (2006), with B-Band A2.2 + UST + AST
Ibanez PF-60

*Amps:
*65 Amps SoHo head
Bad Cat Black Cat 30 head
Budda Superdrive 1x12" combo (point-to-point)
Fender Bandmaster head + 2x12" cabinet with original Jensens (1962)
Kingsley Deluxe 32 combo (Celestion G12H's from 1976)
Marshall JMP 1986 head (1967)
Marshall JMP 1985 head, converted to 1986 (1971)
Marshall JCM800 2203 head (1982)
Matamp 1224 head
Mystique Blue Star head
Vox AC30 combo (1964)
Line6 POD 2.0 plastic toy
Philips NovoSonic tube radio
Marshall 1960TV cabinet
DIY 2x12" cabinet (red, Celestion G12H's from 1976)

*Misc. stuff, pedals etc:
*Weber Mass 100W attenuator
Pedaltrain Pro HC
T-Rex Fuel Tank
RMC Picture Wah
Retro-Sonic Compressor
Legendary Tones Time Machine Boost
Fulltone OCD
Ibanez OD-850
MI Audio Neo Fuzz
Sweet Sound Mojo Vibe
Retro-Sonic Phaser
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal Jr
Cusack Tap-a-Whirl Tremolo
TC Electronic Nova Delay
Xotic Effects RC Booster
Peterson Strobostomp 2
Ibanez Tube King TK999 Overdrive
Ibanez Tube King TC999 Compressor
Coron Distortion 10
Coron Phaser 55
DIY Tubescreamer TS-808
Boss FV-50L
VolGa - ECC82 Tube Overdrive
T-Rex Luxury Drive
George L's cables and connectors
Dean Markley Blue Steel 11-52 strings
Dunlop Ultex 1.0 mm picks
Levy's straps
Telefunken ECC83, EL84 and EL34, Mullard ECC83, JAN 5751, Tung-Sol 5881, Sylvania 6L6WGB, Philips 6L6GC and other nice tubes
GHS Fast Fret

There's also a list of my past gear on my website - not that anyone would care...

Here's an old "family portrait" - not 100% up-to-date but still very close: http://jucciz.com/kuvia/kitarat/perhepotretti11_iso.jpg

And here's a little amp portrait for those of you who want porn - not 100% up-to-date either, but very close here too: http://jucciz.com/kuvia/kitarat/vahvistinpotretti_iso.jpg

Feel free to contact me if you want to talk about guitar gear, guitar playing or anything: jucciz - at - gmail - com


----------



## Michael. L.

Hey man
Welcome to the dark side

and remember "only a Gibson is good enough"

Awesome stuff, very nice

Cheers, Mick from OZ!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tubes

Hi Jucciz,
That's a nice lot of gear you have there.

Now I have started wondering what your favourite set-ups might be, and how you decide what to take to a gig.

No need to answer: seing all that gear just started me wondering.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Welcome to the MF Jucciz.


*Midnight Blues*

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Welcome aboard


----------



## Australian

Hi there. I like your gear collection.


----------



## Jucciz

tubes said:


> Hi Jucciz,
> That's a nice lot of gear you have there.
> 
> Now I have started wondering what your favourite set-ups might be, and how you decide what to take to a gig.
> 
> No need to answer: seing all that gear just started me wondering.



Hi!

It really depends on what the gig is about. Whenever I've needed a versatile set-up I've mostly gone with the following:

- Stratocaster
- Les Paul or 355
- Larrivée for the acoustic stuff
- Bogner Duende (sold it a few months ago, great amp though!)
- A large pedalboard: http://jucciz.com/kuvia/kitarat/lauta15_viisto.jpg

Then sometimes I might just pick up a Strat or a Les Paul and any of my Marshalls and just plug in & play, no pedals or anything. Sometimes a simple setup is the best choice. Depends on the music a lot though.


----------



## JayCM800

Lot's of cool gear! Welcome!


----------



## tubes

> Then sometimes I might just pick up a Strat or a Les Paul and any of my Marshalls and just plug in & play, no pedals or anything. Sometimes a simple setup is the best choice.




Thanks for the info.

I think I know what you mean about the simple set-up.

Often, about three hours into rehearsal, I get the feeling that the amp is well warmed up, everybody is relaxed, and the best sounds are straight in without pedals: amp cranked - and a light touch on the guitar for the quiet/clean sections.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I agree, nice gear colletion.
Welcome!


----------



## Jucciz

Thanks everyone, I'm glad to be part of the community.

Now if any of you thinks he/she has the knowledge, please share your wisdom on my posting regarding a couple of old JMP heads and their condition on this topic:
http://www.marshallforum.com/lets-t...-50w-67-71-how-original-pics-sound-clips.html

Thanks and rock on!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sweet, sweet gear. Thanks for taking the time to join.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Welcome!


----------



## audiochains

Welcome fellow Finn!

I think we're sort of acquintances on muusikoiden.net as well 

You sure have a wonderful gear arsenal, me like!

 rock on!


----------



## Jucciz

audiochains said:


> Welcome fellow Finn!
> 
> I think we're sort of acquintances on muusikoiden.net as well
> 
> You sure have a wonderful gear arsenal, me like!
> 
> rock on!


That's highly probable - just let me know your username. I try to keep it simple so I'm Jucciz just about everywhere: all over the internet forums, IRC, e-mail, my website, even my company... 

Definitely will rock on!


----------



## diesect20022000

welcome! great list of equipment!


----------



## Micky

Greetings!


----------



## keef1367

Welcome to the forum Jucciz, I got a serious horn for all that gear porn  
Man you got some sweet gear


----------

